# How to level DIY aquarium stand? *Photo



## chinaboy1021 (May 30, 2003)

Hey guys,

I just built an aquarium stand but the frame is not perfectly flat. I'm not talking about the stand not being leveled, it's more that the top frame has a bit of twist. The frame that the aquarium will sit on is not perfectly flat. The reason is that I used miter joints and the results were not 100% accurate. 

Should I use a hand planer or a sander? Any specific tips in executing such?

Photo:


Thanks


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

People make a mistake that I see when they do this. They level it at the place where they built it instead of the place where it will be sitting. How do you know if both are level to begin/w. Better to put it where it will be and then check for the level.
Will the tank sit on top of those boards at the top ? Are they on the sides of or on top
of the vertical ones ?


----------



## Christophe (Oct 23, 2013)

You can get a small bundle of shims (little wooden wedges) at your local hardware/lumber store. Shim it level when you position it.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Raymond S. said:


> People make a mistake that I see when they do this. They level it at the place where they built it instead of the place where it will be sitting. How do you know if both are level to begin/w. Better to put it where it will be and then check for the level.
> Will the tank sit on top of those boards at the top ? Are they on the sides of or on top
> of the vertical ones ?


Being level where you build it is irrelevant. Having all the pieces the same length is what matters. That's why whenever I can I gang cut the vertical pieces. Then they are always the same size. And I use squares to align everything. And also measure diagonals to be sure it's square but I don't use a tape measure for that part. Just a stick of wood. Way more accurate.


----------



## chinaboy1021 (May 30, 2003)

Guys,

Sorry I couldn't be more clear in the original post. The problem is that the stand is not leveled. The problem is that the top frame has a bit of twist - it's not perfectly flat.


----------



## shanson2 (Apr 2, 2015)

Are your joints solid or is there some give? The weight of the tank will do some work straightening the stand as long as there is some flex and the warp isn't too much (I wouldn't feel comfortable with more than an eighth inch. I have also heard it is good to put cushion of some sort between the tank and stand to help with minor differences. I saw one a while back where someone bought a cheap neoprene exercise mat and cut to fit.


----------



## PhysicsDude55 (Oct 24, 2011)

You can put a sheet of foam, and perhaps a sheet of plywood also for the tank to sit on. It will self-level, and you can cover it with trim molding.


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

If your top is bowed, cuped or twisted I would use a hand plane to tweak the defects. Then you can use shims to fill the gaps where needed.


----------



## Twistofer (Mar 22, 2015)

shanson2 said:


> Are your joints solid or is there some give? The weight of the tank will do some work straightening the stand as long as there is some flex and the warp isn't too much (I wouldn't feel comfortable with more than an eighth inch. I have also heard it is good to put cushion of some sort between the tank and stand to help with minor differences. I saw one a while back where someone bought a cheap neoprene exercise mat and cut to fit.


The other question is how flat and level is the floor where the tank sits. Often the floor is not level as well. Shims will help when you put the tank in its final position. Cushioning can be as simple as an exercise mat or the "ergonomic mats" meant for people who stand during the workday. I use the spongy shelf liners 2-3 layers thick to balance my tanks.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

My 'cabinetry' skills are more 'rough carpentry' than 'finish carpentry' and most of my stands end up that way- maybe 1/8" out of square. One corner up, another down. The weight of the tank squares it up. Other suggestions above are really important: 
See what it looks like in place- I have one area that is really bad, 1/2" difference front and back. Does not matter how good (or bad) the stand is, it needs a block, not just shims! Any twist in the top can be corrected then, too. 

Here is how I handle it:
1) Set up the stand where I want it.
2) Plumb, level, square, using shims as needed. The twist might straighten out here, or it might not. 
3) Add 1/2" thick Styrofoam. 
4) Add tank. If it is a heavy tank it will usually straighten out the stand. 
5) Add water, checking the level as it fills. If it gets more than 1/8" out of level when it is full I usually drain it to make it easier to add another shim. Then fill and check again.


----------



## nbr1rodeoclown (Feb 6, 2015)

Diana said:


> The weight of the tank squares it up.


This, more than anything. 

Another thing I've done with 2x stands like that is get self adhesive weather stripping foam tape from home depot. if you get the 1/2" variety, and line the foot print of the tank it will balance out twists.


----------

